# Rescue Transport Advice



## ohrocy (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone have advice or recommendations on ways to get involved with transporting rescues? 

Because of my living situation and my current dog, it's just not feasible to foster, but I could definitely set aside a day off and help transport. I live off of I-95, north of Boston, and I'm always looking for an excuse to put some miles on my car. I figure that, with a little notice, I could easily drive from Hartford, CT or Albany, NY to Portland, ME / vice-versa.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Try looking for a facebook group by searching "no kill" + a city.

Most transports come from the south or midwest and head to the northwest and northeast from what I have seen. So picking a southern city that shares a common interstate path through your area might be a good search term.


----------

